# Minnkota Talon on a RiverPro?



## weinerdog (Oct 11, 2015)

Has anyone with a RiverPro used a Minnkota Talon for shallow water anchoring? I'm considering it for a LoPro but not sure if it would mount well or if they even work all that well.


----------



## Downtown (Oct 12, 2015)

One of the guys that fish our club has 2 talons on his river pro with no issues


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 12, 2015)

Talon works fine on my riverpro.


----------



## weinerdog (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the nfo


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2015)

AllOutdoors said:


> Talon works fine on my riverpro.



1 or 2?


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 13, 2015)

I just have one.


----------



## weinerdog (Oct 13, 2015)

Good to hear. Do you see any benefit from having 2?


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2015)

AllOutdoors said:


> I just have one.



I assume it holds solid?


----------



## weinerdog (Oct 13, 2015)

AllOutdoors said:


> I just have one.


Got any pictures of it?


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 14, 2015)

I found this one.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 14, 2015)

It was mounted by KT and river pro before I picked my boat up. It has held up very well, and is just as solid today as the day it was installed. I never doubted that part! I'm satisfied with the holding ability of the anchor itself.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2015)

Excellent, thanks! That's a great picture!


----------



## weinerdog (Oct 15, 2015)

AllOutdoors said:


> I found this one.


That helps alot, thanks.

You do realize that only the boat is supposed to be in the water when you launch right?[emoji1] 

There's got to be a story behind that picture I'm sure.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 16, 2015)

Lol. The ramp is a good 30 to 40 yards in front of the truck. The pic was taken in the parking lot. The river was high that day and the floorboards of my pickup got wet launching my boat.


----------

